# Daisy and Jess



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all

Thought I would post some recent photos of Diasy and Jess - our two Labs.

Hope you like them!

Andrea

Out for a walk in the Lickey Hills Country Park:










Upside down Daisy:










Jess:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

very nice photos, i grew up around labradors so ive got a huge soft spot for them


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhhh just lovely


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

They are adorable. They look so placid


----------



## janeym (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, cute dogs. 

JaneyM


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Bless em, They are lovely


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

great shots! and very cute dogs


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Is it dinner time yet??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very good pictures, lovely dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very good pics, your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Id like to say that they are just like me , intellegent ,athletic ect but actually they are just like me, Blonde , Happy and love there dinner lol .


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

guess who went and got a face pack in the park , not looking her best lol


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

They are so lovely. 

And dogs are so good at getting themselves into mischeif. I bet she had fun making herself a mess...... 

Thanks for sharing........


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Angel said:


> They are so lovely.
> 
> And dogs are so good at getting themselves into mischeif. I bet she had fun making herself a mess......
> 
> Thanks for sharing........


Hi Angel

They did - here's the evidence!

YouTube - Labradors and puddles!

Andrea


----------

